# Andrew Toney set to become Sixers' assistant..



## Coatesvillain

> Could new coach Maurice Cheeks be reunited with Andrew Toney on the 76ers' bench?
> 
> An NBA source told The Inquirer last night that the Sixers have agreed in principle to hire the 47-year-old Toney as an assistant coach. Terms of the deal have not been worked out, the source said, but it is expected to be announced by the team within a few days.
> 
> Cheeks and Toney formed the Sixers' starting backcourt in 1983, when the team won its last NBA title.
> 
> A first-round draft pick out of Southwest Louisiana, Toney averaged 15.9 points per game as the 76ers' shooting guard in eight seasons from 1980 through '88. He was a two-time all-star.
> 
> Toney's son, Channing, who was born in Philadelphia, is a guard at the University of Georgia. He played as a freshman last season.
> 
> Cheeks and Toney discussed the opening on the Sixers' staff last week at the NBA's pre-draft camp in Chicago, an NBA source said.
> 
> Toney would join John Kuester and Bernie Smith as Cheeks' assistants.


LINK


----------



## HKF

Well this is a pleasant surprise. I think he'll be very helpful to Iggy's game.


----------



## BEEZ

You aint lying HKF. I love the way Toney used to bully his man on the defensive end. He used to use his shoulders perfectly


----------



## HKF

BEEZ said:


> You aint lying HKF. I love the way Toney used to bully his man on the defensive end. He used to use his shoulders perfectly


I always wonder if Toney was on another team would he have been a 20-25 ppg scorer with less offensive options. Guys like him and Michael Ray Richardson are reasons I always want to see overly talented players excel in the pros. When they get hurt or have other problems, we miss out on the magnificence they might have provided.

I'd kill to see both of these guys cloned and put into today's game. Heck, I'd do the same for Pee Wee Kirkland.


----------



## hirschmanz

cheeks and toney... they could take any other coaching staff 2 on 2


----------



## Kunlun

I've never seen either of these backcourt players play before, but I've heard they are great. It will be interesting to see how these two will help our backcourt in their development especially Iggy and Green.


----------



## Drk Element

HKF said:


> Well this is a pleasant surprise. I think he'll be very helpful to Iggy's game.


agreed, good move.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> PHILADELPHIA - At the recent Chicago pre-draft camp, Maurice Cheeks brought an old friend along with him.
> 
> Andrew Toney, who was Cheeks' backcourt partner for much of the 1980s, accompanied the new Sixers head coach to all of the workouts.
> 
> But Cheeks had more in mind for Toney than just four days of evaluating potential pros. While no official announcement is imminent, a Sixers source confirmed that Cheeks plans to add Toney to his coaching staff.
> 
> Toney, who lives in Georgia, regularly attended recent Sixers-Hawks games in Atlanta. At one of those games, he spoke highly of Sixers star Allen Iverson.
> 
> Toney was one of the league's first shooting guards with the strength to overpower his man in the low post. Known as the "Boston Strangler" for his tendency to light up the scoreboard against the Celtics - he holds the team record for points in any quarter with 25 against Boston in the fourth period on March 21, 1982, at the Spectrum - Toney left the Sixers on bad terms.
> 
> He appeared in only 87 of a possible 246 games during the final three of his eight NBA seasons. Sixers management kept saying tests on his troublesome feet showed nothing was wrong, but Toney insisted he had stress fractures that produced pain that prevented him from playing.
> 
> Toney retired in 1988 at the age of 30, having earned two trips to the all-star game and averaged more points per game in the playoffs (17.4) than the regular season (15.9).
> 
> Toney eventually attended several Sixers playoff games in the past five years, although he didn't make it to the 20th reunion of the Sixers' 1982-83 championship team that featured Cheeks, Toney, Bobby Jones and Hall of Famers Julius Erving and Moses Malone.
> 
> The 47-year-old Toney, who has no professional coaching experience, will join a staff that includes former Portland video scout Bernard Smith and ex-Sixers/Pistons/Nets/Celtics assistant John Kuester.
> 
> Cheeks is expected to add a veteran with head coaching experience as his No. 1 assistant, as well as a big-man coach to work primarily with Samuel Dalembert, and perhaps one more assistant.


LINK

Slight rumors are going around that the big man assistant might be recently fired big man coach Clifford Ray. I'm going to keep my finger's crossed.


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Slight rumors are going around that the big man assistant might be recently fired big man coach Clifford Ray. I'm going to keep my finger's crossed.


I have no idea who that is, could you tell me a little about him? Thanks.


----------



## SirCharles34

Andrew Toney #22 was one of my favorite Sixers. He use to kill the Celtics. 

Speaking of former 76ers, Marc Iavaroni is rumored to be the new coach of the Blazers. How ironic? If that doesn't happen, I wonder if he has any interest in returning to Philly as an assistant to Cheeks. 

See article below: 

_Phoenix Suns assistant Marc Iavaroni will be named the Portland Trail Blazers' next head coach, according to a report in The Oregonian.

The newspaper, citing an unnamed source, reported that Iavaroni was offered the job late Thursday night.

Blazers general manager John Nash insisted Thursday night that no coach had been offered the job. And The Oregonian also reported that owner Paul Allen said he thought the team might wait until after the June 28 draft to hire a new coach.

The 48-year-old Iavaroni has worked as a Suns assistant for the past three seasons, and he has developed a reputation for his work with centers and forwards.

Iavaroni said last week that he is well-schooled in all facets of basketball after having worked for Mike Fratello with the Cleveland Cavaliers (1997-99), and Pat Riley with the Miami Heat (1999-2002).

"You have to have the whole package," Iavaroni was quoted as saying. "I think I have been in diverse system, and I'm confident in what I have been exposed to, what I think works and how flexible you have to be."

Blazers forward Zach Randolph reportedly said Thursday that he enjoyed being coached by Iavaroni last summer at a camp hosted by Blazers assistant Tim Grgurich.

The move to hire Iavaroni should also sit well with Grgurich, who has a strong relationship with the Blazers' players but had threatened to leave the team with one year remaining on his contract._


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I think the Coaching staff is far superior to even San Antonio's should that go down, these guys are old experienced and know how to play ball Heck, the evolotion of today's game is not that much even Hakkemm Ojaouwan or however you spell his damn name can coach this year


----------



## Kunlun

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I think the Coaching staff is far superior to even San Antonio's should that go down, these guys are old experienced and know how to play ball Heck, the evolotion of today's game is not that much even Hakkemm Ojaouwan or however you spell his damn name can coach this year


That may be over estimating out coaching staff, the Spurs have one of the best if not the best in the league. They may know the game, but it's how they get that knowledge through to the players that matters most. A lot of the great players do not end up making good coaches.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Yea, I don't know how to put it but for some reason I feel damn good about our chances.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Looks like Toney as an assistant isn't guaranteed just yet..



> Former 76ers sharpshooter Andrew Toney appeared ready yesterday to sign a contract to join the coaching staff of longtime friend Maurice Cheeks and discuss how it felt to return to his old team 17 years after his retirement.
> 
> But Toney left the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine yesterday without signing, without talking, and without answering the burning question: How badly does he want to coach at the NBA level?
> 
> Saying "I can't talk to you guys right now," Toney ran away from a cluster of reporters outside PCOM.
> 
> No one was saying whether an impasse had developed between the sides regarding salary or responsibilities for Toney, whose position basically would be entry level. He currently works as an elementary school health and physical education teacher in suburban Atlanta.
> 
> Tony DiLeo, Sixers senior vice president and assistant general manager, who is handling the Toney negotiations, said it is a matter of evaluating the opportunity. "He's kind of looking into the situation to see if it would be a good situation," DiLeo said. "But nothing has been decided or settled."
> 
> Cheeks, Toney's backcourt teammate on the Sixers' 1983 NBA championship team, took Toney earlier this month to the NBA predraft camp in Chicago and asked him to join his staff.
> 
> But the formal announcement of Toney's hiring keeps getting delayed, which suggests that his hiring is no longer a mere formality.
> 
> "I think it's more of an evaluation process. Does he really want to do it?" DiLeo said. "From Mo's side, it's what role he's going to have on the coaching staff and things like that."
> 
> DiLeo said there is no deadline to meet. He said Toney will remain in town for the next couple of days, perhaps even through Tuesday night's NBA draft.


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I think what had happened was the contract deal, the fact of the matter was, He wasn't named the Assistant Coach, Associate? He's far better then Lester Conner in my respectful view and Conner was a really nice guy, If Jim O'brien is hired look for him to take his guys to New York, But I would like Conner, he seemed like a better coach then O'brien in his Debut against Atlanta, He had us attacking the paint and rarely if at all shooting the three, and when we did shoot the 3, they were quality shots, This has to deal with Contract/Role ETC I don't see Toney going with Mo cheeks sadly, Not unless he gets some type of deal.


----------



## JT

> "No one was saying whether an impasse had developed between the sides regarding salary or responsibilities for Toney, whose position basically would be entry level. He currently works as an elementary school health and physical education teacher in suburban Atlanta."


wow thats interesting. he went from an above-average nba player, to being a teacher to little kids (albeit gymnasium teaching). i wish there was a site to see what retired nba players occupations were after they gave up the basketball ghost. can't just kick back for the rest of your life after 33.


----------



## lafever8

*toney not coming*

Toney not joining Sixers coaching staff 
By TOM MOORE 
phillyBurbs.com 

Looks like Andrew Toney won't be joining Maurice Cheeks' coaching staff, after all.

Toney arrived in Philadelphia at the request of Cheeks, his former 76ers' backcourt partner, for several days while the Sixers worked out potential draft picks in late June. But he returned home to suburban Atlanta without signing a contract, apparently because he wanted more money and/or additional responsibility than would accompany being a third or fourth assistant.

source:http://www.phillyburbs.com/pb-dyn/news/100-07072005-511568.html

not so surprised consideing he took so much time deciding.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: toney not coming*

It's a shame, would've been a great addition. It'll be interesting to see who they'll hire to finish out the staff.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: toney not coming*



> Toney arrived in Philadelphia at the request of Cheeks, his former 76ers' backcourt partner, for several days while the Sixers worked out potential draft picks in late June. But he returned home to suburban Atlanta without signing a contract, apparently because he wanted more money and/or additional responsibility than would accompany being a third or fourth assistant.


Isn't he an elementary school teacher? This job should be a major upgrade over what he hsa right now.


----------

